# First Photos of Harlow (Whiteface Platinum boy)



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got the first photos of my first tiel, Harlow, from his breeder.

He's a hand reared 8-week-old Whiteface Platinum, and I think he's just beautiful. I heard him over the phone and he's very vocal.

I just couldn't wait until he came here to share photos! Thanks to Maureen of Sunnybank Aviaries for providing them for me.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh Rouille, Harlow looks like a sweetheart. Very pretty bird.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow isn't he beautiful!!! He's going to be a stunning little man...congrats on ur first tiel!!! welcome to the wonder of tiels.....they are wonderful pets with beautiful personalities....im sure u will love every minute with him


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you! I can't get over how pretty he is, I feel very lucky to have such a gorgeous little tiel. Now I just have to wait for him to finish weaning. His breeder thinks he'll be the first in this clutch of hand-reared babies to become weaned, and she's estimating he'll be ready around the end of the first week in September. It's all up to Harlow, though!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

He's a stunner!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is gorgeous, you must be so excited


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm incredibly excited about him, but the wait is so hard! I'll probably be getting him in the first week of September, but it all depends on how well he's doing eating. 

At the moment he's still not fully weaned, but he's started solids so his breeder thinks he's pretty close to feeding himself and maintaining his weight. 
He looks like he's a big boy to me. He has a very pretty voice, too, although I'm sure once he's mimicking my rats and the phone ringing I won't find it -quite- so wonderful.

I love his little double cowlick crest!


----------

